# A challenge from my network administrator



## leyton (Mar 31, 2009)

I am trialling an Asus eeePC netbook for my school. They're planning to replace pen and paper.

My network administrator at school has set me the task of changing the SSID on it to SWCHS-WEP.

My school uses Citrix, and XP Pro on all the pc's, but they've been hardened so you can only use Citrix on them ... it can be bypassed by using safe-mode with CMD.

Any help?? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we offer no help with homework
google is your best friend for research


----------



## leyton (Mar 31, 2009)

it's not homework ..... its a system security test!


----------



## asgley (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally offer no help to break security even if its claimed to be a test =)

Asg


----------



## leyton (Mar 31, 2009)

well, look. even if i did change the ssid, i wouldn't be able to get into the network, as its wep protected.

Are we beginning to see that it's a test??

the whole idea is if i can get to the stage b4 it changes, show the administrator, and then he knows what to do to improve it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide this sort of help here, I'm closing this thread. Perhaps a read of the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct is in order.


----------

